# Platinum from Catalytic converter



## lazersteve (Oct 11, 2008)

All,

Today I broke in my Hydrogen torch on 1.3 grams of Platinum that I harvested from a catalytic.

Here's how the platinum looked after I melted it and hammered the button out on an anvil. The finger print like texture on the surface of the Pt disc came from the 3" stainless steel rod I used to pound the Pt out into a disc.
The disc is approximately 1 mm thick.

[img:655:400]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/pt_coin.jpg[/img]

Tomorrow I plan on melting several grams of Pt sponge that I have been accumulating from cats. The disc you see above was just a test run so I could get familiar with the Hydrogen torch.

I think I'm going to invest in a set of rolls so I can make nice shiny platinum discs in the future.


Steve


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

Very good Steve!! 

It would be good to see you make some foils and perhaps even draw some wire. You'd be surprised at how it sells at a premium to electrochemistry enthusiasts.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 11, 2008)

Lou said:


> Very good Steve!!



Lou,

That means a lot coming from you! :wink: 

I'll need to invest in some more equipment before I even think about pulling wire.

Some of my short term goals for my platinum stocks are:


 small crucible
two electrodes

I've got several ounces of pure Platinum in sponge, medical scrap, and salts to work with so I should have more than enough for my short list and them some.

I've really been digging deep into the research of Pt and Rh in the last few months and have found some *excellent* techniques to demonstrate to our members. These ancient techniques come from some of the historical masters of Inorganic Chemistry like Wollaston.

*As a side note to everyone patiently waiting on the Pt and Pd DVD:*

The DVD is in it's final edits and will be available for sale on my website very soon. I've been adding a few extra segments to it to fill the entire DVD space. I promise everyone this DVD will be well worth the wait (nearly a year in the making!!!) .

Steve


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 11, 2008)

When you say Hydrogen torch, are you talking about using electrolysis in water to make hydrogen, or are you simply using a hydrogen supply through a standard torch head?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 11, 2008)

Evil,

A cylinder of hydrogen and a cylinder of oxygen.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

Steve,

It is with great anticipation that I wait for the summation of your research into the art and science involved with the platinum metal group. If you don't mind, I would love to take a look at it as a review of sorts.

Also, I would be glad to help you with any questions you might have on working platinum whether it be drawing wire, making your own crucibles and of course setting up some electrodes. If you need a long length of platinum wire, do let me know, I've got it coming out my ears!

I'll send you a PM with my cell number.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 11, 2008)

Lou, 

I saw your PM and replied to it before reading this post. 

Steve


----------



## JustinNH (Oct 13, 2008)

Lookin foward to the dvd


----------



## qst42know (Nov 1, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> All,
> 
> Today I broke in my Hydrogen torch on 1.3 grams of Platinum that I harvested from a catalytic.
> 
> Steve



Is that from a single cat or more than one?


----------



## butcher (Nov 2, 2008)

what type of medical equipt can I find PGM's ?


----------



## daveerf (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm just picturing Lou with Platinum wire coming out of his ears. 

I'm just glad you picked a harmless orifice lol


----------

